# My Pikmin Themed Portable Wii



## Ginger OfOZ (Jul 22, 2019)

This is a portable Wii I built that uses original Wii hardware, so that everything runs at full speed and there's no emulation.




 


 
The Wii was homebrewed with a program called Portablizemii, which is designed for making handhelds like this.


 
I named this portable The Louii after Louie from the Pikmin series.

The system gets 5 hours and 15 minutes of battery life when playing GameCube games.  Let me know if you have any questions for me!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2019)

No D-Pad though. Otherwise, excellent job 
Can u make one for meh?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2019)

A really great and beautiful work.
Congratulations and THANK YOU for sharing this Masterpiece !


----------



## Ginger OfOZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks guys!


Missingphy said:


> No D-Pad though. Otherwise, excellent job
> Can u make one for meh?



I do take commissions but they're super expensive.  I'm also tweaking the design to encorporate a more standard dpad, but I'm a fan of the Switch dpad for everything that isn't a 2D Mario game


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 23, 2019)

This is awesome, really great design. Pikmin 2 is one of my all time favs.

I always wanted to ask, how does one design a case for something like this? How do you get it to fit everything precisely, i.e. screen, battery, buttons, etc.
What battery do you use?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2019)

Ginger OfOZ said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> I do take commissions but they're super expensive.  I'm also tweaking the design to encorporate a more standard dpad, but I'm a fan of the Switch dpad for everything that isn't a 2D Mario game


How much would a commission cost with a standard shell?


----------



## Ginger OfOZ (Jul 23, 2019)

IncredulousP said:


> This is awesome, really great design. Pikmin 2 is one of my all time favs.
> 
> I always wanted to ask, how does one design a case for something like this? How do you get it to fit everything precisely, i.e. screen, battery, buttons, etc.
> What battery do you use?



I design and 3D print my own cases.  I just start by measuring everything I've got, model those parts, and then model a case around those parts. Most people in this hobby use Fusion 360, as it's pretty easy to pick up.  For the batteries, I use 18650s because they are hard to blow up, and thanks to the vape nation are cheap and last a long time.



Missingphy said:


> How much would a commission cost with a standard shell?



If by standard shell you mean just the raw 3D print, $900.  Parts are expensive and there are a lot of hours of work that go into it, even if I don't have to troubleshoot anything.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2019)

Have you got any pictures of the internals?
I'd love to see those.


----------



## Ginger OfOZ (Jul 25, 2019)

DinohScene said:


> Have you got any pictures of the internals?
> I'd love to see those.


Sure thing


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2019)

Just saw your video. 
This is amazing!


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 8, 2019)

That's crazy!! Congrats!


----------

